# Chart Audit OB/GYN



## dlgordon (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an E & M chart audit form specifically designed for OB/GYN? The one I am using is very general. Thanks


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Daniel,

Query your providers and determine if they are following the 1997 documentation guidelines. If so, the specialty exam for GYN is really a terrific tool to use with an audit form.

Kris


----------



## dawn1170 (Jun 24, 2008)

Daniel, 

Deb Grider has many audit forms including one for OBGYN in her Medical Record Auditor book. 

Dawn


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 27, 2010)

I just saw this post!  I have this book.  Has anyone used the auditing form referenced in the thread above? If so, is this the one recommended by most?  I'm new at auditing OBGYN and searching for answers to many questions.


----------

